# Explorer Programs



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Everyone,
This is my first thread here so I apologize for any mistakes. My question is if anyone knows of any police summer camps or police explorer programs for teens in high school and in MA around Norfolk County preferable? I have already asked my town PD and they don't have anything so I was just wondering if there are any around.

Thanks,
hunter25


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well...I'm gonna assume you're being serious...a quick google search brought me to the911site.com . http://www.the911site.com/911pd/massachusetts.shtml#explore Newton also has a post with some great adviser's. Ok, now I'm gonna grab a beer and watch what unfolds..


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

zm88 said:


> Well...I'm gonna assume you're being serious...a quick google search brought me to the911site.com . http://www.the911site.com/911pd/massachusetts.shtml#explore Newton also has a post with some great adviser's. Ok, now I'm gonna grab a beer and watch what unfolds..


Yup I googled before but wasn't sure if there were anymore that are not listed or if anyone here recommends any. But thanks for your reply and enjoy your beer:beer_yum::teeth_smile:


----------



## rick331 (Jun 10, 2010)

Since the Explorer program is part of the Boy Scouts of America perhaps contacting the Council office may get you the information you seek. I believe that area is part of Minuteman Council and can be reached at (617) 615-0004


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopssubtopic&L=5&L0=Home&L1=Funding+%26+Training+Opportunities&L2=Law+Enforcement&L3=State+Police+Academy&L4=Student+Trooper+Program&sid=Eeops

Student Trooper Program

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Student Trooper Program Overview
The American Legion sponsors the Student Trooper Program in cooperation with the Massachusetts State Police. The program will provides first hand experience and lifetime insight into the role of police officers in promoting and safeguarding American freedom and rights. The program affords highly motivated young people an opportunity to consider law enforcement as a potential career choice. 

Student Trooper Program 2009 - Week 1 (July 13-17)

Student Trooper Program 2009 - Week 2 (July 27-31)


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

CPT Chaos said:


> http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopssubtopic&L=5&L0=Home&L1=Funding+%26+Training+Opportunities&L2=Law+Enforcement&L3=State+Police+Academy&L4=Student+Trooper+Program&sid=Eeops
> 
> Student Trooper Program
> 
> ...


I heard this is a great program and looks great on a resume! If you can go for it. I wish I had signed up for it when I was younger.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry, I did not realize those were 2009 dates.


----------



## longarm (Jun 6, 2010)

I would definitely advise that to any kid who is seriously interested. They will be able to see if they have what it takes at that younger age. I actually did this when i was younger and loved it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

CPT Chaos said:


> http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopssubtopic&L=5&L0=Home&L1=Funding+%26+Training+Opportunities&L2=Law+Enforcement&L3=State+Police+Academy&L4=Student+Trooper+Program&sid=Eeops
> 
> Student Trooper Program
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will look more into this.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

My son has been in the Newton program for a while--the advisors are awesome--

The camp is last week in July in CT..not sure if you had to have been in the program for the past year in order to get in...my son has already gotten his place...
not sure how far away you are...i can give you the lead advisors' contact info if you want to pursue--he runs the mass explorer competition and probably knows of the other Mass. programs....
from what i have seen, mass. does not have a lot of programs--its HUGE in ct and ny
good luck:smug:

---------- Post added at 11:52 ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 ----------

oops--i other thing...the state police program , i think the date has already passed, i think you had to sign up by the end of may..Billy McCarthy of the Arlington Legion manages it....you have to be recommended by a local post as well so you need to pre-plan. This program is serious business...just to forwarn you. 
With the Explorers as well, my son told me he saw a few crying (he said they were pusses tho (his words) 
there is always next year tho...look around March for the trooper program and get into Explorers when they start again in the fall--the program runs along the school year calendar so it is already over for this year..


----------

